# 10K Restoration



## Hutch (Nov 15, 2014)

A slow, meticulous, rewarding project.
	

		
			
		

		
	


























	

		
			
		

		
	
I hope I remember where everything goes. Beds and ways are all scraped. Work beautiful.:allgood: As you can see the inside of the casting(s) are a different color than the outside. More to come in the near future.


----------



## Smithdoor (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks great just TLC I have 9A did same thine

Dave


Hutch said:


> A slow, meticulous, rewarding project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martik777 (Nov 15, 2014)

Two  10K spindles????  Would you like to sell one of them?


----------



## Hutch (Nov 16, 2014)

martik777 said:


> Two  10K spindles????  Would you like to sell one of them?



I'll let you know when everything is together if you're still in the market. There are always a couple on EBAY on any given time.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slow and steady progress.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 12, 2014)

wow, that's going to be a beauty when you're finished! Looks like it's in pretty good mechanical condition too, from what I can see?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 12, 2014)

^^^Thank you.


----------



## indianbullet (Dec 13, 2014)

Should run like a champ...


----------



## Hutch (Jan 9, 2015)

Slow and steady progress. :biggrin:


----------



## Ski (Jan 9, 2015)

Looking real nice ! Keep the pics coming !


----------



## Hutch (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## RandyM (Jan 13, 2015)

Coming along very nicely. :thumbzup3:


----------



## lugnard (Jan 13, 2015)

Faboulous work! Now I have to ask...why would anyone want to buy a new 10k when with nothin' but labor of love you end up with a fantastic lathe like this will be??!

Harry


----------



## Hutch (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. Some more progress.


----------



## DoogieB (Jan 18, 2015)

You're hitting the home stretch now.  It's really coming together and looking good!


----------



## Hutch (Jan 28, 2015)

Started making some chips today. :thumbzup3:


----------



## Hutch (Jan 28, 2015)

[video=youtube;AzeZhzmJai4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzeZhzmJai4&amp;index=1&amp;list=UUlR70LjNVG5SodSf  KaM8IPA[/video]


----------



## DoogieB (Jan 29, 2015)

Glad you got it running!  Looks really good.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Rob G. (Jan 30, 2015)

Hutch, What colors did you use and how much paint did it take to do the lathe and cabinet?


----------



## Hutch (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys. It really is a proud moment. 

Rob the paints; The green is Rustolium 7400 Alkyd Green Alum. The blues are mix with varying proportions of Valspar Alkyd Gloss Grey and Dark Blue. 

1/2 a gallon of the Rustolium easily covers its portion. 

I also bought a couple of pints of Valspar GG and three pints DB. Also, about three pints of Valspar Alkyd primer. 

I do have a brand new gallon of Green Alum. if you're interested.

As you can see all the interior parts are painted in green alum. including the lathe bed.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful job, congratulations. I never would have thought to use those colours but they look great.


----------



## rmack898 (Jan 31, 2015)

Really nice work. That lathe is ready for another 50 years of work.


----------



## Hutch (Feb 2, 2015)

Just a couple of more pics. Taper attachment.


----------



## jster1963 (Feb 9, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## tommymotto (Feb 10, 2015)

Fantastic thread: What a lovely lathe and also very useful to see how it fits together. Nice job sir.


----------



## Hutch (Feb 11, 2015)

jster1963 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!





tommymotto said:


> Fantastic thread: What a lovely lathe and also very useful to see how it fits together. Nice job sir.



Thank you guys.


----------



## janvanruth (Feb 16, 2015)

who did the scraping?


----------



## Hutch (Feb 19, 2015)

I did the cross and compound slides. The bed was cleaned up with a light sanding disk.


----------



## Hutch (Jul 24, 2015)

Baby's running beautifully.


----------

